# Stealth Cam Pictures



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

We got a trail cam the other day so we can see what creeps around the hill at night. The first night I put it out there...I forgot to turn it on! LOL so I made sure to switch it ON last night...and we got some pretty cool pictures. We have quite a few deer and at least one coyote lurking around last night.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

We LOVE our game cam! We are thinking about upgrading to the color version like yours. We have had it about 3 years. It is crazy how much you don't know is out there! We have the cutest raccoon family who we have never ever seen in person.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> We LOVE our game cam! We are thinking about upgrading to the color version like yours. We have had it about 3 years. It is crazy how much you don't know is out there! We have the cutest raccoon family who we have never ever seen in person.


We love it too! It's so exciting. I'm hoping we may catch the moose that everyone has been spotting lately. I enjoy seeing all the animals.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

What kind of deer are those? They have a different build than our Whitetails. 
Amazing what goes on at night! We have a couple game cams that DH moves around
to see what or who is lurking!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Goats Rock said:


> What kind of deer are those? They have a different build than our Whitetails.
> Amazing what goes on at night! We have a couple game cams that DH moves around
> to see what or who is lurking!


They are mule deer. We have whitetails in the area also. It really is amazing what goes on! I had no idea.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I want a cam!! lol...We onlyhave 40 acres but I know there are BIG cats...we have found prints and I saw a huge mountain lion on my walk one day..needless to say I froze like a deer in lights lol..as soon as he walked around the river bed...I was out of there!! lol


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

happybleats said:


> I want a cam!! lol...We onlyhave 40 acres but I know there are BIG cats...we have found prints and I saw a huge mountain lion on my walk one day..needless to say I froze like a deer in lights lol..as soon as he walked around the river bed...I was out of there!! lol


Yes, that's one of the reasons we got one. My brother saw cougar tracks when he was deer hunting this fall. I don't know what I'd do if I saw one. That would be so scary, glad you avoided it.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

happybleats, Game Cams go on sale pretty frequently! You can get a decent one for under $100. We got 2 of 
ours at TSC for $79.95 last fall. Get the ones with the card (like a photo card in a camera). Then you can switch 
the cards out, instead of bringing in the camera each time you want to see what is on it.


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

I have asked Santa for these cameras for several years now! ;-) Guess I'm gonna go get it myself!

Found this one at TSC, on sale too! Is this a good one, or should I keep shopping? Thanks!
http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/wildgame-innovationsreg;-micro-crush-5-x-trail-camera


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Naunnie said:


> I have asked Santa for these cameras for several years now! ;-) Guess I'm gonna go get it myself!
> 
> Found this one at TSC, on sale too! Is this a good one, or should I keep shopping? Thanks!
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/wildgame-innovationsreg;-micro-crush-5-x-trail-camera


The reviews looked ok on the camera you are considering. It looks like it will get you some good pictures and it's a great price. I looked up review videos on youtube before I came to my decision. It helped a lot.

I think it's totally worth it! So exciting to see what has come through every day. Yesterday we got a hawk and this awesome looking buck came through this morning! He's a beauty.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

If i got one of these , i would be glued to it all night , lol.
I LOVE watching those ! Awesome pictures ! Thanks so much for sharing


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Trickyroo said:


> If i got one of these , i would be glued to it all night , lol.
> I LOVE watching those ! Awesome pictures ! Thanks so much for sharing


Thanks! It's so addicting! LOL I love to share the pics and videos. I wish I would have gotten one of these things a long time ago!


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks billie! I really want to put up several Cams, but at least one has just got to have video capabilities! I've started researching the Stealth Cams now.....Can you tell me which one you decided on please? 

We started noticing the Goats and Horse are kinda acting spooky after dark. They all will look in the same direction. We are surrounded by forest. Last night, I was in the barn late and heard Coyotes. The barn cat just about gave me a heart attack.... scampering in the barn! :shock: We have been here over 25 years and that is the first time I have heard them. The power company has been cleaning up the power lines for a couple of weeks now. That helicopter with the saw blades on it ...Wow!  Also, another first. I did wonder if that's got them and a lot of other wildlife on the move. IDK, but I sure would love to see them.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Naunnie said:


> Thanks billie! I really want to put up several Cams, but at least one has just got to have video capabilities! I've started researching the Stealth Cams now.....Can you tell me which one you decided on please?
> 
> We started noticing the Goats and Horse are kinda acting spooky after dark. They all will look in the same direction. We are surrounded by forest. Last night, I was in the barn late and heard Coyotes. The barn cat just about gave me a heart attack.... scampering in the barn! :shock: We have been here over 25 years and that is the first time I have heard them. The power company has been cleaning up the power lines for a couple of weeks now. That helicopter with the saw blades on it ...Wow!  Also, another first. I did wonder if that's got them and a lot of other wildlife on the move. IDK, but I sure would love to see them.


Yeah it kinda makes you wonder when the animals are staring at something you can't see! Kinda creepy lol! I decided to go with the StealthCam G42NG. I picked it up at our North 40 outfitters (formally The Big R) It was a little pricey at 139 but it has great specs. It has a 100ft range and takes the video or still shots. Gotta love the infrared! Nice night time pictures, it also is a spookless cam so it wont scare the animals away with a flash. So far it's been a lot of fun!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

This girl came through last night! Oh my goodness the poor thing! She has some sort of abscess/growth on her chest!


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

It looks like Brisket its where water or abscess surrounds the chest and the heart. can cause a enlarged heart very common in wet climate .we have it happen in our cattle. sad


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

burtfarms said:


> It looks like Brisket its where water or abscess surrounds the chest and the heart. can cause a enlarged heart very common in wet climate .we have it happen in our cattle. sad


I feel so bad for her!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Aw, poor doe. I hope it isn't too painful!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Goats Rock said:


> Aw, poor doe. I hope it isn't too painful!


I know Wish I could help her! Poor thing.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , thats amazing ! Feel so bad for her , but she looks as if she is doing ok given the size of it ….her coat looks nice , she doesn't look like it is impeding her getting around any. Hopefully it won't at all . Too bad there wasnt a wildlife sanctuary that would tranq her and take her in and treat her if possible.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Trickyroo said:


> Wow , thats amazing ! Feel so bad for her , but she looks as if she is doing ok given the size of it &#8230;.her coat looks nice , she doesn't look like it is impeding her getting around any. Hopefully it won't at all . Too bad there wasnt a wildlife sanctuary that would tranq her and take her in and treat her if possible.


I don't think there is any kind of group like that around here. I couldn't find anything. yeah she does look healthy otherwise, I hope she's doing ok.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Aww poor girl. Maybe contact your local game and fish department and see if they can help. They may be able to intervene and catch her for treatment.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

She seems of healthy weight now and she looks as if she can get away from predators. Its the way of nature , the strong survive. As true as that is , i would still like to see her looked at , culled if need be so as not to pass on genes that may carry the same thing. But there's so much you cant do , she may never be spotted again either.


----------

